# Dog Eat Dog World



## JESWAW (Dec 7, 2007)

I wasnt trying to take a picture for an award, i just noticed him standing like that (dog) so i shot it real quick....Yes i know about the cinder block, and the car that distracts from the picture. But for some reason i still like it...


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 7, 2007)

if you didn't mention those two things I probably wouldn't have said much about them...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

i really love it actually. the dog looks badass


----------



## scyzoryk_o4 (Dec 7, 2007)

the the cinder block is quite miner, and i didnt even notice it..but the civic hatch..well thats what i think ruined the picture, even though i own one lol


----------



## Zada (Dec 7, 2007)

I think its fantastic


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for the comments, this pic. is defintly recieving + feedback appose to other pics...Now the question to help to learn from this...Why do you like it?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2007)

I like it because you saw a photo op and reacted to it in no time (the "dog eats dog" impression his stance was giving), and now you have a FUNNY photo that makes people smile, and you created a photo that would NOT have worked like this from any other point of view (POV) since then the leg-snout constellation would have got lost. So whatever WAS your background at the time just WAS your background at the time. Never mind the background. Enjoy the SCENE. I do!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I like it because you saw a photo op and reacted to it in no time (the "dog eats dog" impression his stance was giving), and now you have a FUNNY photo that makes people smile, and you created a photo that would NOT have worked like this from any other point of view (POV) since then the leg-snout constellation would have got lost. So whatever WAS your background at the time just WAS your background at the time. Never mind the background. Enjoy the SCENE. I do!


 

Thanks, i thought it was simple, unique...And just a mean looking dog that looks like, well...i dont know.  But thank you


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2007)

He looks like he's just swallowing the last of another dog. That is the joke that is in this photo. Simple, but funny. Effective in so far as it makes me smile and look twice. So there. Not bad for what was basically created in the manner of a "snapshot"!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Not bad for what was basically created in the manner of a "snapshot"!


 

Honestly, almost everything i take is a snap shot, a photo by accident.  Whenever I have my SLR then i'll take in depth photo's (altough im trying right now, but the P&S, along with not having a good editing software really limits my abilities)  But im not complaining.  I wouldnt like the picture, if i didnt like the reason why i took it.  Im just learning, and that's what forums are for.  As tools to help you get going in the right path.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, for most of the time that is what I do with both my cameras, too, whether it be the DSLR or the Powershot (compact digital camera, call it "P&S", if you like) - make the most of the moment, as it were. See it - take it. So I hope you see that my critique is not negative critiqe at all! 

By the way, I have long found out that to "only have a basic P&S" is no excuse for badly composed photos or bad photography on the whole. A SLR or DSLR does not automatically take better pictures, only because it cost more in obtaining it! I have taken some of those I now consider my best photos ever with the Powershot!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

Understandable (that word looks long, or maybe its 4 a.m. and im tired) but! I dont take it as negitive at all (critisicm) I like it, that's all that matters. If someone else dont then ill just say. "I wont be able to take this shot again, a once in a moment shot as it were. Animals arent very good camera objects (like to move around alot) "

Also, im trying to land this job as an Aerial Photographer for the US AirForce.  So the job intitles that you fly in a jet, taking photos of jet's.  (which would be amazing)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2007)

Ah, you might then want to check out the threads started by our members AIRIC (go back to 2005, if you can), and JCBoyd (I hope I remember his screenname right) - AIRIC is an air-to-air photographer (when it is the season) for smaller aircraft and JCBoyd does just THAT kind of photography (among other things) that you hope to once be able to do! (I'll go check on his name and if I got it wrong this time around, I'll post a correction). Hang on.

ETA:
Back already: JerBoyd:_here_you_are_- his profile ... will lead you to his threads started.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 8, 2007)

it took me a while to even notice the cinder block, and while it would have been better with just the dog and the truck the other car doesn't ruin the shot. the dogs expression is perfect though.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

cameramike said:


> and while it would have been better with just the dog and the truck the other car doesn't ruin the shot. the dogs expression is perfect though.


 

I tell that to myself everyday. But i couldnt exactly move the car in time, lol.   Also, as mentioned by lafoto, it was just a point and shoot moment, that turned into something that makes you smile (just b/c of the look of my dog)


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 15, 2007)

bump-a-roo....


----------



## rob91 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is a pretty sweet shot. B&W is perfect, the dog looks strangely similar to the truck.


----------



## myopia (Dec 16, 2007)

like father, like son.
like dog, like car, like owner.

edit: woops, where's the owner?


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 16, 2007)

2 minutes:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont think the dog look mean at all


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 16, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> 2 minutes:


 
Sweet, wished i could PS



Jeff Canes said:


> I dont think the dog look mean at all


 
Everyone has differant opinions.


----------

